# Knitting a Dr. Who scarf



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A young adult friend of mine was talking about wanting a Dr. Who scarf, but she does not even garter stitch. 

She designated season 16/17 scarf. Apparently there are many versions of this scarf and it merge, wore out, got done again, etc.

So here's the first approx 3 ft of about 20 ft I guess it will be.

View attachment 19905


Here is the instructions page I'm using:

http://wittylittleknitter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Season16BSNSS.png

I'm using that new Redheart "I love this yarn" yarn. It's very soft.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent so far!
I was wondering how you were coming with this. 
It is a daunting length of garter stitch to commit to!
Your young friend is quite lucky...

You could weave in a few ends as you go then it wont seem so daunting to do them all at the end. BTDT.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> A young adult friend of mine was talking about wanting a Dr. Who scarf, but she does not even garter stitch.
> 
> She designated season 16/17 scarf. Apparently there are many versions of this scarf and it merge, wore out, got done again, etc.
> 
> ...


I was given this very same scarf for my birthday this past October. I love it very much.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It looks great!
Middle ds (22), is a major Dr. Who fan. i believe he likes the Dr. from Season 11 best, I'll have to check.
He asked me if I could make him one of these as well as a Tardis blanket. I suppose now I'll simply have to do it, can't let you have all the fun!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice work AngieM2!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha! My DH just finished the hat he started knitting a year ago yesterday, so now he is going to start his very own Doctor Who scarf! I have gotten all the proper Brown Sheep Nature spun in the same shades as the original, and he is READY to start it!

Yours looks awesome so far!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What great job on the scarf posted...The colors work so well together!

This is a cute one and it uses eye lash yarn. Those are on sale at this yarn store I went to for a buck a skein...oh my that would be cheap scarf or the thrift store sells bags of them for around $5 for a lot inside...guess I will watch for the right colors...that is tempting and I can just crochet it. 

http://www.notmartha.org/tomake/myfirstscarf/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the idea of weaving in some ends every so often so I don't pull my hair out later.

And as to the Tardis blanket. I saw this on FB yesterday and think it would be easy to make the pattern up to make it.

View attachment 19913


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks for the idea of weaving in some ends every so often so I don't pull my hair out later.
> 
> And as to the Tardis blanket. I saw this on FB yesterday and think it would be easy to make the pattern up to make it.
> 
> View attachment 19913


Oh I love this! I have 3 major Doctor Who geeks. I was thinking about a Tardis blanket done with denim. This is inspiring me! 
And DS#2 gave DD a Tardis dress. LOL! It was actually cute. I have the pattern and yarn to do the mitts that Rose wore. NO idea what season/episode whatever. I am a Trekkie.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

But you're Whovian enough to know it is the Doctor and not the Dr.

Whar a daunting task! It's beautiful.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am also currently knitting some Daleks. All those little bobbles take FOREVER.

:teehee:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the scarf and the quilt. Since I don't have TV, I haven't seen any colour version of Dr. Who, just the old B/W ones. Are the colours the ones from the TV show? Very pleasing combination. 20' long? Yikes!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great work Angie! I don't know that I would have the patients for making a 20 ft. scarf. I hope your friend understands how much you may really love them . Keep posting your progress for us to see. At least the color changes will keep it interesting for you.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Way cool Scarf Angie! And that quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

My grown sons still use the forever long scarfs I made them years ago---they love them. Keep going! Dr. Who is on their (what?) ninth Doctor?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here they all are!

Series lead Incarnation Tenure William Hartnell First Doctor 1963â1966[note 5] Patrick Troughton Second Doctor 1966â1969[note 5] Jon Pertwee Third Doctor 1970â1974[note 5] Tom Baker Fourth Doctor 1974â1981[note 5] Peter Davison Fifth Doctor 1981â1984[note 5] Colin Baker Sixth Doctor 1984â1986 Sylvester McCoy Seventh Doctor 1987â1989, 1996[83][84][85] Paul McGann Eighth Doctor 1996[note 5] Christopher Eccleston Ninth Doctor 2005 David Tennant Tenth Doctor 2005â2010[note 5] Matt Smith Eleventh Doctor 2010â2013 Peter Capaldi Twelfth Doctor 2013


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

double post, sorry.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> I love the scarf and the quilt. Since I don't have TV, I haven't seen any colour version of Dr. Who, just the old B/W ones. Are the colours the ones from the TV show? Very pleasing combination. 20' long? Yikes!



The colors are as close as I could get with the ones described on the pattern. So, they are pretty much the exact colors and repeats for that season. I found out there are variations for different seasons and a whole lot written on the history of this scarf over the seasons.

I'm watching some of the beginning to now episodes many times when I'm knitting on it. But there are 50 years now of Doctor Who.

I watched while sewing in 1980-82 time frame, and that body of Doctor wore a long long scarf.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hercsmama thanks for that list. The one I knew is the 4th Doctor. Tom Baker. And he's wearing the scarf that looks like what this is going to be.

View attachment 19980


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie that's the Dr. I knew too. When I lived in England '79-'81 the kids I nannied for loved watching it. They were scared to death of the daleks. Who carries it over here? I don't have TV either BelfreyBat, but that's okay. I can usually catch things on Netflix


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When I watch, I'm using Netflix. But on cable it's a BBC station.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

That is the Doctor that I knew too. I think it was on PBS back when I was growing up? I actually wasn't that into it but watched it out of desperation since it was one of our three channels.  I'm wondering if I might feel differently if I watched it today.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The 12'-15' green/silver scarf I made for DD is called The Fourth Slytherine (Slytherine colors on an obnoxiously long scarf). DD opened it tonight .... she LOVES it! She also received a 2x2 headband and the "split personalty" sock.

She promptly put them all on to wear tonight


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Wow, this is a great thread, my daughter loves Doctor Who, and I can do the garter stitch. Now, it is a little late in the year to take on such a project, by the time I am done it will be spring. I could always save it until next year, but...with my luck she would have a new favorite. I just might try this. I love this forum


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, DH worked on his scarf a bit, then we ended up at a cousin's after church and I hadn't brought my own knitting, so I got about 9 inches of his scarf done for him! 

I'm such a nice wife! (Really, I might just be a knitting fiend... :teehee: )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Candy said:


> Wow, this is a great thread, my daughter loves Doctor Who, and I can do the garter stitch. Now, it is a little late in the year to take on such a project, by the time I am done it will be spring.


If she is a Whovian, she'd wear regardless of the time of year! 




Two of my (Whovian) children are now calling me a Cyberman & that I'm being "upgraded". ROFL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Candy said:


> Wow, this is a great thread, my daughter loves Doctor Who, and I can do the garter stitch. Now, it is a little late in the year to take on such a project, by the time I am done it will be spring. I could always save it until next year, but...with my luck she would have a new favorite. I just might try this. I love this forum



this is going to be so long, I'm not promising it for this season's use; but the young lady getting it knows she may not really use it until next season. But she's excited. Gives her time to get the proper coat to go with it.

And Actually I am making good headway. I'm about 1/5 now.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

These make excellent Christmas gifts. I've loom knit 2 now, and crocheted a modified version of one. The colors are so lovely even those who don't know why this is a super giant scarf want one too! My 6 year old nephew is trying to talk me out of mine.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My cousin kept commenting on how lovely the colors were together, and she has never seen Doctor Who!

I think I'm going to add a Who scarf to my own knitting queue, maybe in the sport weight yarn rather than the worsted. I have been teasing Philip that I'll get my own scarf done before he gets his done! lol! 

In other Who scarf knitting news, well, I have created a monster. Philip knit his first project on a nice set of bamboo circulars. Okay. He turned them blue, from the dye in the yarn. Wanting to avoid that on a set of my Brittany Birch needles, I started him on the Who scarf with a set of old metal needles. He spent the next half an hour whining about how horrible they were until I broke down and gave him a set of my wooden needles. ("These are so slick, and so cold on my hands! They're so heavy! The color clashes with the yarn!"... etc.) 
Second project in, and he's spoiled.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Svenska

I love hearing of being knitting needle spoiled so early.

I'm using knit picks Harmony needles on this as they are warm and slick enough, but not slippery.

I have cottage colors that I want to substitute the Doctor Who colors for and make one for me (or maybe a gift later), and I've broken down and ordered 3 pair of the blue based Caspian needles for doing the cottage one for me. 

View attachment 20498



I love these Harmony style needles. Even have a couple of crochet hooks out of the Harmony wood.


Tell me more about your Slyteran green silver scarf. Sound like Harry Potter related.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It is Potter related. Last year for Christmas, I spun/dyed some slubby yarn for DD and knit it into an adorable shrug. Even though she is a Potter person, she isn't a shrug person.

I brought the shrug home and frogged it. Cast on size 50 needles and did a garter stitch scarf with silver on the end and green in the middle. The scarf ended up being over 12' long (unblocked). I dubbed it The Fourth Slytherin Scarf for both the 4th Doctor & Slytherins. I think there is a picture in the Winter Project thread


----------

